# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Нужна помощь в идентификации

## alex356j

Копателями в Украине найден такой знак. Кто-нибудь может сказать, что это за знак и что о нем известно??? :Confused:

----------


## alex356j

Ну неужели ни у кого нет даже предположений по поводу этого знака (жетона и др.)?

----------


## Петрович

Таких жетонов в начале 10-х гг. 20 века выпускалось достаточно много. Это , по моему, кружечный жетон в виде брелока на часы.

----------


## alex356j

> Таких жетонов в начале 10-х гг. 20 века выпускалось достаточно много. Это , по моему, кружечный жетон в виде брелока на часы.


Ну хоть какая-то информация, большое Вам спасибо, Петрович.

----------

